# BIOS settings FOR ACPI



## shantanu (Apr 7, 2007)

hello friends!!!  

i was just going up with some bios settings and found three options for ACPI settings I.E.. ACPI V1.0 (default) ACPI V2.0 and ACPI V3.0

the default is set to ACPI V1.0, what will be the difference when i set tit to ACPI V2.0 and or ACPI V3.0, should i change the setting or not...  

and what is the difference between them.. 

Awaiting your replies....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 7, 2007)

I also want to know about these settings


----------



## shantanu (Apr 9, 2007)

hey does no one knows answer to this ........


----------



## shantanu (Apr 10, 2007)

HEY BUDDIES... is there anyone in the forum who can solve this thing.. or NO ONE IS there 

common people....


----------



## shantanu (Apr 11, 2007)

i think no one is there , who knows this stuff, where did all people go.. who have great knowledge...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2007)

though its BIOS software question but it still is related to hardware, try posting or moving this to hardware forum, we might get answers there.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2007)

so finally this site can be visited for ACPI details :

www.acpi.info 

thanks to tech_your_future for the link 

and download the PDF file :

*www.acpi.info/DOWNLOADS/ACPIspec30.pdf


----------

